#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Eenvoudig muziekbewerkingsprogramma

## 4AC

Beste mede-forummer,

Naar mijn idee en ervaring is er een grote vraag naar een eenvoudig muziek-bewerkings-programmaatje. Iemand enig idee?

Ik doel qua functies op het inkorten van nummers, geluiden en andere mp3 toevoegen, etc. En dit alles met het bedieningsgemak van -tja- Picasa of iets dergelijks.

Alvast bedankt,

Met vriendelijke groet,

Teun



Ps. Misschien bestaat zoiets allang?

----------


## djspeakertje

Zelf gebruik ik FL studio 9, hiermee kan je zelf muziek maken met synths en samples, maar in de playlist kan je zoveel mp3´s, wav´s enz. laden als je maar wilt, je kan deze vervolgens elk een apart kanaal op de mixer geven, waar je per kanaal 8 inserts hebt voor EQing etc. Verder kan je knippen en plakken wat je wilt in je samples of zelfgemaakte muziek. 
Je kan je projecten exporteren als wav, mp3, ogg enz. enz.

Daan

(Ik ben 14 en dus géén FL marketingmannetje ofzo :Wink: , ookal lijkt het er wel wat op...)

FL Studio Homepage

----------


## djspeakertje

Oja, je kan ook altijd even kijken naar audacity: Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder

Daan

----------


## Stage-Q

Adobe Auditions

----------


## laserguy

> Adobe Auditions



De TS vroeg om een EENVOUDIG muziekprogramma... geen Rolls Royce.
Overigens lijkt het mij logisch dat de TS dan ook geen honderden Euro wil uitgeven hieraan en Adobe Audition is best prijzig!

----------


## djspeakertje

> Overigens lijkt het mij logisch dat de TS dan ook geen honderden Euro wil uitgeven hieraan en Adobe Audition is best prijzig!



Demootje? :Wink: 

Daarom noemde ik FL en Audacity, bij fl kan je met de demo niet opslaan/exporteren maar wel opnemen. Audacity is geheel gratis.

Overigens weten de meeste mensen die niets willen betalen voor een volledige versie van een stukje software daar zo ook wel hun weggetjes voor...
(want wie betaald er nou 500 dollar als je alleen wat wilt hobbyen met zo'n programma als fl...) 

Daan

----------


## laserguy

Zelfs als je wilt hobbyen moet je volgens de gebruiksovereenkomst van FL toch het programma betalen. Hobbygebruik rechtvaardigt geen diefstal (illegale of gekraakte versie)!

----------


## showband

eazy CD creator is in de aanbieding bij een grote geluidsfirma.

25 euri voor een werkend simpel legaal programma.

----------


## 4AC

Bedankt voor alle reacties!

Even over programma's als Adobe en dergelijke; mijn vraag is eigenlijk niet bedoelt voor mij, maar er word mij vaak gevraagd om dit soort wijzigingen. En dus bedoel ik een simpel, overzichtelijk en gratis programmaatje.

Ik heb Audacity geïnstalleerd en moet zeggen dat het niet tegen valt! Perfect is het niet maar de functies werkt wel prima.  :Embarrassment: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

> Zelfs als je wilt hobbyen moet je volgens de gebruiksovereenkomst van FL toch het programma betalen. Hobbygebruik rechtvaardigt geen diefstal (illegale of gekraakte versie)!



 
Dit weet ik ook wel, maar 500 dollar om iets uit te proberen (ja, daar is die demo voor, maarja, ik wil wel opslaan...) is wel erg veel...

Daan

----------


## mhsounds

wat lijkt op audacity en is ook gratis :Big Grin:  is kristal

KRISTAL Audio Engine

Gebruik ik al een tijdje, audacity wil ik nog wel eens een slechte geluidskwaliteit aan overhouden :Embarrassment:

----------


## 4AC

> wat lijkt op audacity en is ook gratis is kristal
> 
> KRISTAL Audio Engine
> 
> Gebruik ik al een tijdje, audacity wil ik nog wel eens een slechte geluidskwaliteit aan overhouden



Bedankt, die  ga ik binnenkort ook eens proberen.
Audacity heeft eigenlijk nog niet het gebruiksgemak/overzichtelijkheid waar ik naar op zoek ben.

Wat overigens ook wel apart is: na het 'inkorten' en opslaan van een 149kbps mp3tje naar wav, wordt het ingekorte wav-bestand 1411kbps.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## stainz

ik gebruik over het algemeen Cool Edit Pro, tegenwoordig vervangen door iets van Adobe, maar met versie 2.0 kan ik genoeg en als je iets eenvoudigs zoekt wellicht jij ook.

Overigens te downloaden op oldversion.com

Groet,
Bas.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Cool Edit Pro is dus nu Adobe Audition.  :Wink:

----------


## CasB

Ik zou kijken naar Audacity of Reaper.

----------


## Stage-Q

> De TS vroeg om een EENVOUDIG muziekprogramma... geen Rolls Royce.
> Overigens lijkt het mij logisch dat de TS dan ook geen honderden Euro wil uitgeven hieraan en Adobe Audition is best prijzig!



 
als je een beetje clever bent kun je Audions gewoon van internet plukken, en daarnaast...dit is zo'n simpel programma,

----------


## CasB

> Bedankt, die  ga ik binnenkort ook eens proberen.
> Audacity heeft eigenlijk nog niet het gebruiksgemak/overzichtelijkheid waar ik naar op zoek ben.
> 
> Wat overigens ook wel apart is: na het 'inkorten' en opslaan van een 149kbps mp3tje naar wav, wordt het ingekorte wav-bestand 1411kbps.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Dat is niet zo gek, een mp3 is gecompressed, een wave-file niet.

----------


## mhsounds

> Dat is niet zo gek, een mp3 is gecompressed, een wave-file niet.



jawel want mp3 naar wave kan niet, andersom wel :Wink:

----------


## CasB

> jawel want mp3 naar wave kan niet, andersom wel



Je kan van een mp3 prima een wave-file maken, alleen zal het nooit de originele kwaliteit hebben, en de bestandsgrootte wordt weer groter, omdat een wave-file niet gecomprimeerd is.

----------


## mhsounds

Vind ik het toch raar, je kan van meer minder maken, maar van minder niet meer.

Als het goed is zouden de bestandsgroten (bijna) hetzelfde moeten blijven.

----------


## sis

> Vind ik het toch raar, je kan van meer minder maken, maar van minder niet meer.
> 
> Als het goed is zouden de bestandsgroten (bijna) hetzelfde moeten blijven.



En toch is het zo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Misschien moet je je maar eens gaan verdiepen in deze materie.
Op het internet is er veel over te vinden, te leren en te lezen.
veel leesplezier :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## mhsounds

Ik ben niet zo'n enorme bewerker op de computer, ik gebruik het af en toe.
Om me daarvoor nou erin te verdiepen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jurjen_barel

Wave wordt op een andere manier opgeslagen, ongecomprimeerd. Als er iets niet inzit, gaat 'ie in een RAW-formaat lege informatie schrijven. Daarom is het wel degelijk mogelijk om een groter bestand over te houden als je mp3 omzet in wave (al snap ik niet waarom je die stap zou willen maken).

----------


## mhsounds

vandaar...

----------


## 4AC

Forummers met inbreng, bedankt.

Kristal geprobeerd maar was totaal niet wat ik zoek.

Ben nu Audacity verder aan het uitvogelen, iemand anders nog een beter/alternatief programmaatje?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Thompson

Nero kan ook nog best veel voor elkaar krijgen!
Doe ik meestal voor het branden, knip ik met Nero WAVE editor gewoon stukken eruit, normaliseren en nog wat handige functies + dat je het daarna meteen op CD zet.

Ik las hierboven "zo makkelijk als picasa" maar ik vind Picasa echt een vaag programma gewoon:P, vooral als je Photoshop/Fireworks gewend bent :Smile:

----------


## e-sonic

quote

_Wat overigens ook wel apart is: na het 'inkorten' en opslaan van een 149kbps mp3tje naar wav, wordt het ingekorte wav-bestand 1411kbps.

_Dit zou zo maar es 16x2x44100 samples per seconde kunnen zijn, oftewel het zeer gangbare CD formaat voor audio.

Daar is geen cursus digitale audio voor nodig....

fijne dagen, jurjen

----------

